# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Λάδι ανεμιστήρα

## toni31

Θα ήθελα κάποια γνώμη για δοκιμασμένο λάδι λίπανσης ανεμιστήρων υπολογιστή.
 Τώρα χρησιμοποιώ το contact spray της Griffon, ψεκάζω τον ανεμιστήρα του λαπτοπ δίνει αποτελέσματα αλλά όχι για μεγάλο διάστημα.

  Θέλω να δοκιμάσω το W40 και επίσης έχω βρεί και τα παρακάτω:

http://www.antoniou24.gr/p.Lipantiko...TI.524201.html

http://www.antoniou24.gr/p.Lipantiko...IL.524204.html

----------


## JOUN

Πρεπει να βαλεις λιθιου
Το contact ειναι για επαφες διακοπτη και το WD40 για μηχανολογικες καταστασεις(σκουριες,κολημενες βιδες κλπ)

----------

dan (28-02-13), toni31 (28-02-13)

----------


## dan

> Πρεπει να βαλεις λιθιου
> Το contact ειναι για επαφες διακοπτη και το WD40 για μηχανολογικες καταστασεις(σκουριες,κολημενες βιδες κλπ)


Το wd40 το χρησιμοποιώ και εγω για τους ανεμιστήρες των Η/Υ με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα. 
Φίλε Γιώργο αν μπορείς ανάλυσε λίγο για πιο λόγο θα πρέπει αν χρησιμοποιούμε σπρέι γράσο λιθίου;
Μου αρέσει να μαθαίνω.

----------


## toni31

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=...74&postcount=8
Έχει μια λογική ο τύπος...

----------


## Αποστόλης1

Λαδι ψιλό ραπτομηχανών.
Τα τύπου γράσο είναι για τριβές ολίσθησης.

----------


## Phatt

Λαδι ραπτομηχανης/οπλων η αν βρεις Motorkote.

----------


## makocer

1 ψηφο κι απο μενα στο λαδι ραπτομηχανης/οπλων ,ειδικα για τους συνηθισμενους ανεμιστηρες sleeving
για τους σπανιους πλεον ball bearing εχω ενα γρασσο (ανοιχτο πρασινο) σαν αυτο που βαζουν στους μηχανισμους των cd/dvd (δεν...ξερω που το βρηκα!)

----------


## teolamia1

Motorkote
Το καλύτερο, μόνο λίγο ακριβό αλλά αξίζει.

----------


## νεκταριοος

+ 1 και απο εμε  και λογος γινατιαι  για το λαδι σινγερ

----------


## mikemtb73

> Motorkote
> Το καλύτερο, μόνο λίγο ακριβό αλλά αξίζει.


Κάνεις που κάνεις νεκρανάσταση, διάβασε λίγο πιο πάνω μην απαντάς στα τυφλά ...



> Λαδι ραπτομηχανης/οπλων η αν βρεις Motorkote.


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------

